# My Big, Fat, Red Lips + Silver Glitter FOTD



## chocolategoddes (Mar 21, 2009)

_Did you know that it's impossible to bob your head back and forth while your mouth is open? Try it._


The eyes are loosely based off a look Rachel McAdams wore. I just added the red lips.

*FACE*
MAC SFF
MAC Ambering Rose blush
Wet N Wild random e/s used as highlighter 
MAC Folie e/s for contour

*EYES*
Milani quad (used black and silver e/s)
MAC Folie, Soft Brown e/s
MAC Outspoken mes (silver glitter strip)
CG Lashblast
MAC Fascinating e/k

*LIPS*
Nars Fire Down Below
MAC Totally It l/g


















It's strange: I've posted several FOTDs but for some reason, I always feel nervous when I post a new one. LOL!

Love,
Kensie


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 21, 2009)

You have THE most amazing lips ever!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 21, 2009)

Gorgeous lips!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 21, 2009)

gorgeous lips AND eyes


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

Gorgeous Kensie!  You really do have amazing lips!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 21, 2009)

Your lips are SO DELICIOUSSSSSSSSSSSS omg jealous over here lol.


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 21, 2009)

You should be a lip model! Beautiful photo!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah girl you have awesome lips!!!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Did you know that it's impossible to bob your head back and forth while your mouth is open? Try it._

 
No it's not 

I'm so sad, I actually tried it =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

Love the lips...But the eyes are amazing too!! This look is HOT HOT HOT!!!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 21, 2009)

hot lips


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 21, 2009)

Your lips are my favorite thing ever!


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 21, 2009)

ooo your so pretty when your not making fishes faces...cause when you make fishie faces your cute!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 21, 2009)

Loveeeee the lips, as my lips are very full!


----------



## kariii (Mar 21, 2009)

hot hot hot hot hot!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 21, 2009)

hahahha you are too funny.. and this look is hot!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 22, 2009)

this is such a gorgeous look.  It's so different and I love everything about it.


----------



## rbella (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh. My. God.  This is pure sex.  Totally flawless and amazing.  I friggin' love it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 22, 2009)

You.

ANTM.

NAO!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2009)

My lips are blushing. They say "thank you".


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

You are just so naturally glamorous looking. I love the red lips.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 22, 2009)

very sensual lips


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great! And....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Did you know that it's impossible to bob your head back and forth while your mouth is open? Try it._

 
I beg to differ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 22, 2009)

I can bob my head while keeping my mouth open. Hubby would be so PROUD! 

This look is amazing...but every look you do is amazing. You're very beautiful, with gorgeous full lips that I would pay money to acheive, and your skin looks perfect. Flawless.Glowing. 

Love it!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 22, 2009)

you have an amazing face dear!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

Why did I sit here and do the damn bobbing...yep I can do it with my mouth open...But the bounce isn't as cool and hip like!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful look Kensie


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy crap girl!!!! This is the best FOTD I have seen of yours and I LOVE it!! I have NARS FDB and it doesnt look that nice on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 *wolf whistles*


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2009)

Stunning!!


----------



## susannef (Mar 22, 2009)

omg! You are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## wiwy (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the makeup, you're so pretty! =D


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 22, 2009)

i was like.. its not impossible wth? but then i was like.. its in italics so it must be true. & i tried it haha.


----------



## amyzon (Mar 22, 2009)

So unique! I love it!


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 22, 2009)

...So I was totally giving the air a blowjob.

Also, my lips pale in comparison to yours. Just gawgeous.


----------



## ajenee (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a very pretty look


----------



## ecberger (Mar 22, 2009)

niiiiceee


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 22, 2009)

Your lips were made for that colour!! stunning


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

my brother played that trick on me, so I wanted to try it on you guys. AND YOU TOTALLY FELL FOR IT! HAHA

thanks everyone. ilu all.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 23, 2009)

You're so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



& those big, fat, red lips are SEXY!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

omfg you are soooo gorgeous!! do you model?? you should! you're so exotic!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Mar 23, 2009)

hot!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

That sexy lips!!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! I don't usually like it when people just wear eyeshadow on their bottom lids, but you pull it off!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not everybody can pull off strong lips and metallics on the eyes at once, but I think you totally do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And why not?
If you've got it, flaunt it!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Sexy Lips + Beautiful Face + Great Makeup


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 23, 2009)

i love ur lips.. looks sooo prettyy


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

This is to die for.  It's very editorial, IMO.  Edgy but soft and wearable.  

You are so gorgeous it freaks me out.


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 23, 2009)

I really enjoy seeing your FOTDs!! You looks gorgeous here as you do in all of your FOTDs!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 23, 2009)

This look is stunning, your eyes, your mouth...you're so pretty it hurts!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 and huge hugs


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_do you model??_

 
Nope. I don't think I could make it in high-fashion because of my body proportions, so I've given up on any serious modeling.
But I keep getting pushed to do ANTM so, who knows. 

(I can't stand Tyra, though)


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 23, 2009)

Drop dead gorgeous look! And you have such beautiful lips (not to be repeating the obvious hehe)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 23, 2009)

WHAAAAAATTTT!!! 

Ah love it bad!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 24, 2009)

simple, different and very beautiful


----------



## .k. (Mar 24, 2009)

love ittttttttttt!
love ur eyes and lips!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, you definately need to model cause seriously girl... You are beyond gorgeous!! I always love your looks & this one's no different


----------



## florabundance (Mar 24, 2009)

gorgeous. and omg, you're smiling with your eyes.


----------



## nerdyone (Mar 24, 2009)

You look so cute! I love your lips!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! Stunning.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_gorgeous. and omg, you're smiling with your eyes.



_

 

LMFAO! Can you tell I've been practicing? jp lol

I heart everyone for your comments. xoxo


----------



## bsquared (Mar 25, 2009)

i love it! i think i'm going to try the eye look and your lipstick is beautiful! represent for the full lipped ladies!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

your skin is flaaawwwlesss


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 16, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## madnicole (Dec 19, 2010)

I too, am so sad that I actually tried it, mind you my husband was giving me very funny looks when he walked in the room and caught me bobbing my head up and down with my mouth wide open!  Anyway, I can do it (mind you, I doubt I will ever have a need to do it again)
  	Like all the others....you are gorgeous, your lips are stunning, and your makeup is too...


----------



## PinkBasset (Dec 22, 2010)

This is so stunning and creative, you are divine, gorgeous! Thanks for sharing, I can't wait to see more from you!


----------

